# Tiny white worms in water



## Firstaqua (Mar 17, 2012)

I did a 25% water change this morning and when I was done I was looking around and I noticed about 4 or 5 Tiny white worms swimming around the middle. They are maybe 1/4 inch long at the most. Prob not even that. They look to be about as thick as a human hair.
Please let me know what I should do.
Thank you very much.
Concerned.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Planaria...from overfeeding.


----------



## Firstaqua (Mar 17, 2012)

Thank you. 

I will back off the feeding and do a good gravel vac.

Should I do anything about them or will they die and go away?
Are they a problem for the fish?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

They are no issue and will eventually die off. I would not feed more than 4-5 times a week.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

They come and go - no harm at all. If you overfeed, as jrman said, they appear. I figure they must always be there, but not so as you'd see them, until you have a heavy hand with the flakes.


----------

